# Fluorescent Lighting



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

electricguy said:


> I have a customer that has 3- 8 foot fluorescent continuous row mounting. These relics are old. The t12 lamps he uses are daylight deluxe They are about 12 ft off the ground and suspending by jack chain. In an automotive repair garage.I want to replace this mess with what I was hoping LED. I need the same amount of light output or better any ideas what would be best to suggest. tia These have the 4 ft style reflectors but the tombstones are in bad shape and not to mention the rubber insulated conductors running through the fixtures.


I only change the lamps, disconnect the ballast and replace one tombstone. Retrofit kit for the 8 footer is about $15. Each lamp is about $14 for a 18 watt LED. Recycle cost $2.66 per bulb. 2000 lumens per lamp.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> I only change the lamps, disconnect the ballast and replace one tombstone. Retrofit kit for the 8 footer is about $15. Each lamp is about $14 for a 18 watt LED. Recycle cost $2.66 per bulb. 2000 lumens per lamp.


Good approach in most cases, but in this case he only has three fixtures (and with wiring in bad shape: "*.....but the tombstones are in bad shape and not to mention the rubber insulated conductors running through the fixtures."* ) so he'd be better off changing out the fixtures with new ones. 

If the customer doesn't want LED's (I would if it were me) I'd just replace the fixtures with T8 or T5 HO units.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

i assume the HO T5's are 4 ft lamps ?


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

So 2, 8 ft Daylight deluxe is 9000 Lumens and 4 led tubes would be 8000 Lumens

http://www.amazon.com/Daylight-Deluxe-Instant-Start-Lumens/dp/B002CYZAIY

how many lumens would the HO T5 be Need the same or better light output thanks


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

T5HO lamp is around 4400 or so lumens new


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

For now, the ones I want to replace are the ones above the tire rack. They are angled somewhat to try and shine lighting under the hoods of the cars.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

if theres one thing ive learned about a garage is you can never have enough lighting.
aside from replacing the fluorescents consider mounting goose-necks on and around the hoists 
where the mech. can aim them where he pleases


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would try to talk him into retrofit fit kit new tombs and center plate making them into 4'. new 5000k t-8 with reflectors. Cheap and gets job done. I assume led is out because of cost so t-5 wouldn't be much better. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

He will go for either the LED or T5, I am leaning towards the T5


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Thr only qurik with T-5's some are senstive to the cold but T-5HO is bettrr choice for the garsge useage. I know 4 lamp strip with reflector do work very well.. 

The other option is get hi/low bay 4 lamp luminaire and where you need more light get 6 lamp verison that will light it up a bit..


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Marc .Long time no see hope all is well.
Doug


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Doug.. Yuh i am doing well so far


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

Sounds like this is a done deal, but I've been slowly replacing our high bays and explosion proofs with stuff from this guy http://www.larsonelectronics.com/
I have been really happy with his response time, and the products.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

http://www.bigasslight.com/?_ga=1.251385670.1579538268.1454178546


----------



## jbolduan (Apr 29, 2013)

It would probably be best to use new light fixtures and plan for more light in the space. As stated before, there can never be too much light in a shop situation. Anytime retrofits are done, the perception with body shop guys is that it's less light. The dark surfaces in that environment don't help either. It's an opportunity to make the shop more productive and accurate if they bite the bullet and upgrade. This might be a lower cost but effective idea.

http://www.buylightfixtures.com/LED-110-watt-linear-high-bay-light-fixture.aspx


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I was hoping to find 8 ft tandem fixture that would have 4- T5 HO tubes with the reflector, seems like the T5 HO are 3 or 4 tube 4 ft fixtures I would like to keep the continuous mounting style.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Your supply house should have 8' T5HO industrials. I've installed a few of them recently Hey, even home Depot has them, online at least.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

they do ty https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.8-ft-t5-4l-54w-ho-mini-strip-light.1000730013.html

Would like to find some with the reflector now to find a SH that stocks lithonia


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty much any fixture manufacturer should have them. The last ones I installed were Columbia


----------

